# جميع ترانيم المرنمة فاديا بزى



## نيرمين عزمى (3 أبريل 2009)

مجموعة شرايط كتير للمرنمة الجميلة فاديا بزى وترانيم تانية متنوعة



*لذكرك

*هل اطرق بابك
ما ابهج اليوم
بذكرك نتعزى
كذبوا
سود يا يسوع
ما احسن الجموع
لدنيانا قد اتيت
انا جيت سلمتك
يا اللي امامك حياتي
يا اللي بديت الرحلة
بمراحم الرب اغني





حبييى امين

إلهي أنت
إتعذبت عشاني كتير
حبتني
حبيبي أمين
من ضيق مر وأسى
ليه في كل لحظة
رقت قلبك
يللي حبك
يسوع الرب
ذنبي عميق
ها صلاتي





مسيحي علشاني جيت 

خليني اقدر ابوتكبين يديك الحانيةبالاحضان الابوية
لما تلقي في عيني دمعة
نظرة عينيك
و حا اعيشلك
يمكن يوم




هل تذوقت سلاما 

بكتني
كنت معذب الضمير
فى يوم
بدمك يسوع
هل جلست بهدوء
يا يسوع هناك في الصليب
تعال يا عمانؤيل
كنت في طين الحمأة 
إن تركي كل مالي
إني احب الرب
إن قلبي ليس يهوي



حررني يسوع​
​إن تركي كل مالي
ان قلبي ليس يهوى
يايسوع هناك في الصليب
كنت معذب الضمير
كنت في طين
إني أحب الرب
هل جلست في هدوء
في يوم على الصليب
بدمك يسوع
تعال ياعمانوئيل



إشتياق

لك مجد للأبد
يا رايح للسما اسمعنى
بعين إيمانى أراك
إن أصابتنى التجارب
أوعى تكون مشغول
أنت تدعو للوليمة
للرب رنموا وهللوا
أفراح القلب 
يا رب لك أصلى
جراح حبيبى 
إن اشتياق القلب



مسيحى 

مين غيرك
لما تلقى
وهاعيشلك
يمكن يوم
بين يديك
لست أعلم
نظرة عينيك
بالأحضان الأبوية
خللينى أقدر
مسيحى
أنت عظيم
المؤمن الأمين



قلبك ينبض حنانا

أنا لست أشبع
لو كان غيرك سيدى
يا من تخير الموت
أى حمل قد قبلت
إليك أتى سائحا
علمنى كيف أصلى
من أنا لأصير من شعبك
ضمنى لصدرك يسوعى
يسوع فادى الحبيب
لو لم يحبنى المسيح
حبيبى فتى
إحفظنى فى رضاك



حبي إليك

فيك يا كل الآماني 
حبى اليك
لو كنت من بين الجموع
يا ابني إطمن 
كيف أنسى
نفسي إقربي 
للواحد الرحمان
حين آرى
احبك ربي يسوع
هوذا



تصفو حياتي 

سلامك فاق العقول
وانت معايا
نشكر كل حين 
يا منبع الحب
لا أنا لا أنا
أركض إليك 
قف يا جندي
لولا النعمة 
هيا مؤمنين
لا يمكن أبداً
يسوع أنت تعلم



مع دقة المسمار

إليك يا ربي
أنا مستنيك 
عمري ما دقت سعادة
قدني فأنت قائدي
يا ما هربت 
أنا جاي 
جيت لك 
لماذا نحن فقراء 
إلهي إلهي كن قائدي


أحبك ربي يسوع 

أحبك ربي يسوع
حين أرى صليب من
للواحد الرحمن
فيك يا كل الأماني
اوعى تفكر اني نسيتك
لو كنت بين الجموع
لما الرب يسوع ادانا
نفسي اقربي بالشوق
هوذا قد صار ليل
كيف أنسى


ياجراح المسيح

قوة حضورك حسب وعودك
يامن بحضوره
قراءة.2
مبدع الكون القدير
نفسي اقربى
قراءة4
حين أرى صليب من
قراءة6
يامن تخير موت الصليب
أغني في وسط الآلام
قراءة8
انظر للي عملته عشانك 
قراءة10
يامحبا مات عن
قراءة12
ياربنا القدوس قد

--------------------------------------------



تي اليك 
ألق علي الرب همك 
أسبحك يا ربي 
المتوكلون علي الرب 
أنت ملكنا 
كيف أنسي 
ألهي أنت 
أن أصابتني التجارب 
يارويني يا يسوع 
ان أشتياق القلب 
امتي هتيجي 
قلبي يسجد ليك 
أنا صابر ليك 
أما انت يا ربي 
بحبك يا يسوع 
أحفظني في رضاك 
أحلي مافي حياتي أنت 
أذا دعوتك يا ربي 
أعطي فرحا لنفوسنا 
أعظمك يا رب
أفرحي يا نفسي 
يسوع لما رأني 
أمل ألي أذنك 
أمين تيناهتي 
يسوع رفيقي 
أن نسيت الام الرضيع 
أنا الخاطي 
أنا باسجد عندك 
أنا عايزك أنت 
أنا غريب 
أنت هي سور خلاصنا 
أهديلك قلبي 
أوصنا 
يا يسوع 
يسوع انت تعلم
يا سلام عالعذراء
يا نبع المحبة 
يا من لحضورة نفسي تطيب
يا ربي يسوع المسيح



أعياد الميلاد ورأس السنة
ترنيمة يا صاحب الحنان 
سنة عدت وسنة جاية 
ربنا تعالى نحن فى انتظار 
ترنيمة مش راجع ليكى تانى
أجراس أجراس ايه الخبر

يسوع ولد فى مزود
كان مزودك منور 
ترنيمة آتى إليك يا يسوعى 
هيا كلنا بالفرح ولماذا الإكتئاب 
إننى ابكيكى ذاتى 
من يغلب سيأكل من شجرة الحياة 
ترنيمة راجع أنا تانى 
يوم ميلادك يا يسوع 
كان احلى عيد ميلاد 
وراجع لك يا يسوع 
آخر السنة ورقم وقلم واكتب فيها 
أهلا أهلا بيك يا يسوع
من المزود ناخد بركة 
جاء جاء الملاك 
ترنيمةإزاى أسيب إيدك
ترنيمة لحظة ضعف 
الكنيسة والشهداء
ترنيمة يا حسنها مدينة
شفت فى الكنيسة شوية 
مين يقدم نفسه ليه
الشفاعة فى كنيستنا 
إحنا أولاد الشهداء 
يا حسنها مدينة نازلة من السماء
أنا مسيحى مسيحى 
فى المسحة والتغطيس كان لى
أربعة لما تتناول يعيشوا جواك



فريق الأنتصارلبنان 
شريط بدنا نحمل المشعل 
مين الل حبنا
أنا اطفائي
سيدي الفادي
كنيسة المستقبل
أنا الحوت 
اجعلني أنير
أنا رح سافر
أنا بدي حبك
حياتي كانت
الحرب ربحنا 

شريطالأجابي- أنا مستعد 

أبانا نرفع اسمك الكريم
أبوابك مفتوحة ليّ
أعنّي يا قدير
أنا كلّي إيمان
أنا مستعدّ 
أعطنا ربّي 
مسيحي 
من فدى نفسي
نار خلّي الحب
رنّم هللويا 
يوماً فيوم​


----------



## lovely dove (3 أبريل 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااا كتير نرمين لتعبك 
ربنا يعوضك ياقمر


----------



## نادر نجيب (3 أبريل 2009)

+ مييييييييييييييرسى  يا  نرمين   ربنا  يكافئك  بكل  خير


----------



## نيرمين عزمى (3 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جداجدا لمرورك الجميييييييييل يا بيبو 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## نيرمين عزمى (3 أبريل 2009)

ميرسى كتيييييييييير نادر على مرورك 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (4 أبريل 2009)




----------



## KOKOMAN (4 أبريل 2009)

مجهود اكثر من راااااااااائع يا نيرمين 

تسلم ايدك 

ميررسى على الترانيم 
 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك
​


----------



## ibm200 (18 يونيو 2009)

سلام ونعمة رابط ترنيمة يا من تخير موت الصليب لا يعمل ارجو اصلاح الرابط ربنا يعوضكم الف شكر على الاهتمام


----------



## ibm200 (18 يونيو 2009)

سلام ونعمة ترنيمة انا عايزك انت ايضا لا تعمل اعتفد ان الروابط لا تعمل ارجو التجديد شاكر محبتكم


----------



## ibm200 (22 يونيو 2009)

اخوتى ما زال الرابط لا يعمل ترنيمة انا عابزك انت  يا جماعة اى حد يجدد الرايط الف شكر


----------



## ayman adwar (25 يونيو 2009)

اخوتى ما زال الرابط لا يعمل ترنيمة انا عابزك انت يا جماعة اى حد يجدد الرايط الف شكر


----------



## ibm200 (25 يونيو 2009)

الاستاذ ايمن اشكرك على الرد الحميل حقيقى كنت محتاج لهذة المقولة شكرا لك وعلى اختيارك الرائع صلى من اجلى اما يخصوص الترنيمة انا متأكد ان المحبة من ثيمات هذا الرائع وانا اعلم ان كل فرد فية شجرة محية على فكرة الترنيمة مهمة علشان عايز اهديها الى ابنتى وزوجتى علشان بيحبوا الترانيم قوى واسف على الاطالة ولكن ما قا لة البابا كيرلس حرك مشاعرى بشكل قوى جدا حقيقى عزتنى كتير شكرا لك


----------



## EAGLE_M (12 سبتمبر 2009)

*أنا فرحت جدا أما لقيت المجهود دة فى الشرايط *
*حقيقى شكر عظيم لتعبك دة وتوفير الترانيم الحلوة دى وربنا يعوضك*​


----------



## wesley (14 سبتمبر 2009)

شكراً كتير على المجهود الرائع ده


----------



## MRMR91 (17 سبتمبر 2009)

*ربنا يعوض تعبك ويباركك*


----------



## النهيسى (17 سبتمبر 2009)

مجهود جميل



منتهى الشكر






الرب معاكم​


----------

